# SSRI's making me worse??



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm beginning to wonder if this Lexapro is making me worse, and not better.

I started taking it for panic attacks (which have ceased so it worked in that area!) but now I can literally go from feeling euphoric one minute, to feeling that weird dp/dr feelings with utter hopelessness and depression.

I am typically not a "depressed' person so for me to roll up in a ball in the floor and literally weep for hours and hours and praying for death, is NOTHING like me.

This has all started in the last few weeks- I've been on the Lexapro for 4 weeks now.

Is it possible the medicine is making me worse??


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Im sure it is possible. Something similar happened to me. I started taking the pills, then the first week or so I felt worse. Then it picked up for me and I got a little better, at least to where I wasn't crying all the time and having anxiety attacks. The purpose of these drugs isn't to make us happy, but just to get us to a place where we can see clearly again. Whatever you do, do not stop taking the medicine. Let your doc know what is going on right away.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Blocking the reuptake of serotonin is not what the brain is meant to do. The drug is causing your brain to perform in an unnatural state. You are not supposed to have that much serotonin floating between the synapses. When your brain is in an unnatural state then you are going to get unnatural feelings, or feelings that do not feel like you.

The only reason that you think this drug is any different from a drug such as cocaine or heroin, which also disturb the brain chemistry, is because the FDA and doctors tell you they are harmless and you believe them. The Fda, when testing these drugs, the majority of the outcomes were negative. Of course all of the negative documents were destroyed...

I wish people would realize that putting chemicals in your brain is NOT the answer. But as long as the FDA, doctors and everyone else under their spell continues to brainwash you, then you will be hopeless trapped in a vicous cycle, searching for a miracle medication to cure you.

So jack up the serotonin in a more natural way. it has been documented that a 30 minute light jog per day increases serotonin levels by 90 percent. It does that without all the nasty side effects! Think about what yuo are doing to your brain pleaseeee


----------



## danny (Sep 2, 2004)

> So jack up the serotonin in a more natural way. it has been documented that a 30 minute light jog per day increases serotonin levels by 90 percent.


I could not agree more with pure narcotic


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Pure Narcotic...man, I've been working out and "taking 30 minute jogs" for as long as I can remember and that hasn't done shit for me. I feel worse after the jog actually. I know you are entitled to your opinion, but how do you have the authority to say so much about what drugs do and don't do? I don't like putting chemicals in my brain either, but if there really is an inbalance of chemicals in my brain, than how the f*** am I supposed to fix it? 
Just "not thinking about it" or thinking outward all the time is not gonna change the severe depression that I feel. 
I understand that you are entitled to your opinion, but I would like to know how you support your viewpoint on this matter. Please let me know.
Take care.

Kelson


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Ive been on so many different medications over the last year and the only thing that has put a dent in my problems has been Klonopin, Im not even sure why Im on other meds. Well im only on one other but still, I personally don't think meds are the answer.

Maybe they can help, but they are not the answer.

in relation to what Keldiggy said, I work out as well, and it does give me temporary relief in some ways and does make me more swole, but hasn't really made me feel alot better. Maybe I should work out even more & turn myself into a physical specimen.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Blocking the reuptake of serotonin is not what the brain is meant to do. The drug is causing your brain to perform in an unnatural state.


I don't know if I agree with that.

I think they CAN help some people. And if you think about it, the reason these people are having these problems are because their brain is IN an unnatural state already. If it wasn't, then they wouldn't be having the problem.

Sorry, but you totally contridicted yourself.


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

Crumbles said:


> I think they CAN help some people. And if you think about it, the reason these people are having these problems are because their brain is IN an unnatural state already. If it wasn't, then they wouldn't be having the problem.
> 
> Sorry, but you totally contridicted yourself.


everything Pure Narcotic said is a fact, not an opinion...so one can't really agree or disagree with it. sorry, do your research on SSRI's, they do help initially (in a very unnatural way) then comes the famous SSRI "poop out", or better yet, your brain just completely runs out of 5-HIAA and now you're suicidal. 27 people died from Prozac during clinical trials alone, but our precious FDA still approved it.

the crazy thing is that SSRI's were meant to be used for people with *major* depressive disorder only...but doctors now a days are so pill-happy it's sad. mine gave me a Zoloft sampler after knowing me for a total of 10 mins and labeling me "depressed"...hmm, wonder if he gets PAID to push Zoloft. -ru


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Psychological pain does not mean the brain is working in an unnatrual state. Experiencing anxiety and depression can be a normal and healthy response to certain situations. Taking psychiatric drugs that alter the way the brain works DOES create a an unnatural state. Drugs are not in any way a cure. When you come off them, your brain will slowly and painfully follow its "road map" back to where it started(if youre lucky).


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Those who disagree with me are the ones who are on the drugs and so willingly become brainwashed by the doctors and pill companies. You buy into the fact that you have a "chemical imbalance" and need meds like a diabetic needs insulin. That is so fucking ridiculous and it is sad that you can't see that these things are merely marketing tools for the drug companies so they can make millions off of their products so they can drive hummers, bang their trophy wives and live in an a million dollar mansion.

How do I know all of this? I was on all of these pills, I have personal experience on my side. And "you shouldnt judge it by your own experience." Well, I don't. I have met so many damn people who's lives were altered by these drugs that its not even funny. I met a woman in Canada who was put on an SSRI for bereavement and she ended up losing her son due to wreckless behavior. Dakotajoe, Robbie, I(not me)and many others are just a few examples of people who were normal and functional before these pills, only to lose that due to the pills. I could go on and on about people ive met and my own experience, but that would be redundant.

Contradicting myself? Anxiety, DP, depression have been around forever. They are not unnatural. They are your brain telling you to get your act together and change your lifestyle, diet, excercise habits etc..Usually when you feel like this then you are not living a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

^ Many of us might need that shortcut. Maybe meds aren't, or haven't been helpful for you but I am positive that many a mental illness can be treated as if it were physical. Many people have found medication to be quite helpful, and ultimetely beneficial in the long run, too bad you and I have dp which i'll agree cannot be cured with medication.

Some of us have other disorders (I'm currently on bi-polar meds) and they are helping immensely.

Pure, all you are doing is making the people on medication even more paranoid and this can't be good on their fragile egos.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

ZiggomatiX said:


> Pure, all you are doing is making the people on medication even more paranoid and this can't be good on their fragile egos.


But why deny someone a different side to the story? What good comes out of someone on meds only seeing one point of view, the one that they agree with? All he's doing is stating his opinion, really. It's up to anyone else to take it whatever way they want. That's the beauty of free will.

People should do whatever they feel best suits them, IMHO. LOLZ

Also in my opinion, everyone should re-discover the brilliance that is Weezer's Blue Album.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

I used a harsh generalization...pure makes a good point, and i'll agree halfway with him on that one. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Here is another harsh generalization...All people who listen to Creed are people who do not deserve another day of life on this earth.

The same can be said for people who listen to Jack Johnson, John Mayer, dashboard confessional, yellowcard, good charlotte, sum 41, 98 degrees etcc


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Boxcar Racer, Blink 182, Hoobastank, Linkin Park, Alter Bridge....


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

Why is it crazy?, like some other people here said, to think that 
Lexapro, can't make someones -mental health- worse?

It can just as likely harm, as help, because it disinhibits, 
your mind, and downregulates natural serotonin 
production, while your bathing your brain in it.

altering the way your brain, works artifically, with SSRI's, can also
create an imbalance, its just the upside down way of looking at it.

People who say (Thanks 'Paxil'! etc,), sometimes' don't even 
realise its making them worse, not better.

These things also cause paradoxical agitation/anxiety
like 'rula' mentioned in the trials they got by that loophole shit' 
by adding in other drugs to relieve the appearing agitation.



> so they can drive hummers, bang their trophy wives and live in an a million dollar mansion.


Well said Narcotic.

Doc, I got a broken leg, can your expensive 'yuppie'-car, cure it now please?

(You ran my leg over doc. Will you help me? HuHh? -punk-) :roll: 
Put 'that' inside your prescribing medical handbook 'raz-shaker'.

-annnnnd 'honk!'.
Grandma.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> Contradicting myself? Anxiety, DP, depression have been around forever. They are not unnatural. They are your brain telling you to get your act together and change your lifestyle, diet, excercise habits etc..Usually when you feel like this then you are not living a healthy lifestyle.


Ok...so I eat extremely healthy, exercise and workout 4-5 times a week, stopped drinking alcohol completely and haven't touched it for over a month. And I STILL feel like absolute shit. Extremely detached, horridly depressed, etc. So now what, huh? My brain is still telling me to get my act together????


----------



## [rula] (Jan 16, 2005)

kelson12 said:


> Ok...so I eat extremely healthy, exercise and workout 4-5 times a week, stopped drinking alcohol completely and haven't touched it for over a month. And I STILL feel like absolute sh*t. Extremely detached, horridly depressed, etc. So now what, huh? My brain is still telling me to get my act together????


i'm totally with you on that one, i stopped everything "bad" four months ago, sugar, caffeine and alcohol...still feel like crap, not as much as before. but i was diagnosed with Adrenal Fatigue because of all the stress/drinking/bad diet and even too much exercise (it can be bad for you, go figure :roll: ) and it takes longer for the body/brain to recover than just 1 month, or 4. was alcohol your only vice? heck, i was even popping diet pills like candy.


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, that was pretty much my only vice. I do enjoy candy alot and until this past week, cut back on it alot. I enjoy the candies like Skittles, sour candies, Runts, sweet tarts, etc...etc...etc.

But besides that, yes alcohol was my only vice. I used to smoke Black and Mild cigars, but have't done so in a very long while and sometimes smoked like half a cigarette when I drank, but haven't done that in a long while either. I haven't drank in over a month. Maybe the brain needs longer to recover.

I am on Zoloft right now. It helped me ALOT in the Spring and Summer of last year. But I had to get off of it because I had to stop seeing the current psychiatrist I was seeing. But just started seeing a new one last month and got back on Zoloft. Just bumped up to 150 mg today. Was doing a little better last week, but then crashed this week. Who knows.
Thanks for the input.

Kelson


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you everyone for responding and giving me input.

After really thinking this through (and praying), I am convinced that I was experiencing Post Traumatic Stress after my dad's diagnosis ( 3-6 months left).. I think that sent me in a spiral downward, therefore the doctor gave me Lexapro which sent me WAAAY down this spiral even worse.

I am tapering off of it and will just allow myself to "grieve" over my dad. I would rather feel the pain and go "through" the thing, than to medicate myself and have to spend years dealing with this.

I would take regular depression and anxiety over this medication head any day.

Thanks everyone.

* Note- I am not saying medicine is bad for everyone but I am convinced it is just not for me and my body*


----------

